# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  herbatki odchudzające pomagają czy szkodzą?

## aros5

Witam mam pytanie typowe herbatki wspomagające odchudzanie dostępne na rynku wspomagają odchudzanie czy wręcz przeciwnie szkodzą na nie?...

----------


## Gosia

Ja osobiście muszę powiedzieć, że na mnie nie działały.
Delikatnie poprawiły trawienie, lecz na krótki okres czasu. Wiele zależy od organizmu osoby je stosującej, a także od wybory odpowiedniej herbatki.
Ja piłam zieloną i czerwoną herbatę.

----------


## aros5

a co wiesz na temat czarnej?

----------


## monis90

Zobacz na chudzianka.pl może będą jakieś informacje na temat tej herbaty.

----------


## malabeatka

W skuteczne działanie herbatek na odchudzanie w ogóle nie wierzę. Mogę uznać 'moc' herbaty zielonej i czerwonej jako ułatwiaczy przy chudnięcie przy zachowaniu zdrowej diety i ćwiczeń, ale w te herbatki z reklam nie jestem w stanie uwierzyć.

----------


## natalia33

Na każdego działa co innego, tak jak to widzę. U mnie w diecie sprawdził się suplement Regenerum Vitae. Po ciąży w zasadzie moje problemy z otyłością się zaczęły, a potem stres związany z wychowaniem dziecka też na pewno robił swoje, że waga nie spadała. Dużo kawy, dużo słodkiego i jeszcze te nieregularne posiłki. O samym preparacie dużo konkretów jest na  regenerumvitae.pl.

----------


## bibitka

Jak dla mnie najlepsza herbata na odchudzanie to zielona. Odchudzałam się jakiś czas temu właśnie pijąc herbatę zielona i jedząc same produkty zbożowe i schudłam 10kg Zresztą to samo czytałam ostatnio na portalu adamed.expert o zielonej herbacie

----------


## annakwiat1994

Kurczę, próbuję schudnąć już od pewnego czasu. W takim razie koniecznie muszę spróbować.

----------


## takser

Niektóre herbatki są bardzo fajne na trawienie  :Smile:  Mi się taka przydała po wariackich wakacjach. Wróciłam z bólem żołądka i zaparciami. Ile ja się takich herbat napiłam...  :Wink:  I jeszcze z dicopegu 10g musiałam robić roztwory, by ogarnąć te zaparcia. Tydzień się leczyłam, ale wróciło wszystko do normy zatem mysle ze jak rozwaznie podejdzie sie do tematu to herbatki raczej pomogą a nie zaszkodzą

----------


## mangobango

Mi takie herbaty pomogły sporo schudnąć, wiadomo że trzeba do tego dołożyć ćwiczenia, mniej kaloryczną dietę ale herbtki pomogły bo zmniejszyły apetyt i przyspieszyły spalanie, regularnie piłem 4xsuper slim od big-active i jestem zadowolony z tego ile zrzuciłem

----------


## Sandy

A one tak samo nadają się jak już schudłam i nie chcę nabrać ponownie?

----------


## omania

Chemii nie mam zamiaru brać, raczej szukam czegoś łagodnego co pomoże z apetytem i podkręci metabolizm, którą herbatkę byś polecała?  :Smile:  i która jest najsmaczniejsza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba zależy jakie, ja na sobie przetestowałam te z big-active, piłam slim plus a potem 4xsuper slim, fajny mają skład, naturalny, bez chemii i też działają własnie pobudzająco na spalanie i też zmniejszają apetyt

----------


## iwonka_pe

Napewno nie pomogą schudnąć. Zamiast kupować drogie cud herbatki wydajcie kilka złotych na naturalne zioła, np. czystek, który przyspiesza metabolizm czy pokrzywa, która pomaga usunąć nadmiar wody z organizmu

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Nigdy takich herbatek nie stosowałem, bo jednak wolę wydać pieniądze właśnie na zioła. Jak dla mnie efekt jest gwarantowany

----------


## Tartek

Są to zwykłe herbaty stworzone z zwykłych ziół, na pewno nie szkodzą, a oczyszczają organizm

----------


## maritka

> Nigdy takich herbatek nie stosowałem, bo jednak wolę wydać pieniądze właśnie na zioła. Jak dla mnie efekt jest gwarantowany


A co Twoim zdaniem takie herbatki zawierają? Właśnie zioła i wyciągi z owoców (mówię o big-active, bo tylko te piję) tylko odpowiednio skomponowane, żeby osiągnąć najlepszy efekt.

----------


## OE_Big-Active

Dziękuję za wzmiankę o Big-Active w pozytywnym kontekście dbania o zdrowie i piękną linię. 

Herbaty funkcjonalne Big-Active w zależności od rodzaju wpływają na ograniczenie apetytu, podkręcenie metabolizmu, wspomagają oczyszczanie organizmu z toksyn oraz pomagają w utrzymaniu wagi po zrzuceniu zbędnych kilogramów. 

Napiszcie z jakimi problemami się zmagacie, z przyjemnością pomogę w doborze herbaty odpowiedniego wariantu dla konkretnego przypadku.  

Pozdrawiam, 
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## oremus

A przy zrzucaniu kilogramów można się wspomagać, że tak to ujmę herbatami od Big-Active? Pytam bo przeczytałem, że pomagają w utrzymaniu wagi po redukcji, a chciałbym po prostu zrzucić trochę.

----------


## jamesia

Z tego, co wiem, to oni mają kilka rodzajów herbat. Jeśli chodzi o utrzymanie wagi po schudnięciu to jest taka anty jojo, a w trakcie odchudzania może spróbuj 4 x Super Slim? U mnie się sprawdziła  :Smile:

----------


## OE_Big-Active

oremus, herbaty funkcjonalne Big-Active w zależności od rodzaju wpływają na ograniczenie apetytu, podkręcenie metabolizmu, wspomagają oczyszczanie organizmu z toksyn oraz pomagają w utrzymaniu wagi po zrzuceniu zbędnych kilogramów. 

Na początek, na ograniczenie apetytu polecam herbatę funkcjonalną Big-Active Slim Plus, w której składzie znajdziesz m.in. morwę białą, ekstrakt z owoców opuncji figowej, liść hibiskusa, zieloną herbatę, yerba mate i jagody goji. Oprócz redukcji apetytu Slim Plus ogranicza wchłanianie węglowodanów, a w połączeniu ze zbilansowaną dietą i regularną aktywnością fizyczną przyśpiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.


Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## OE_Big-Active

jamesia, potwierdzam, na starcie odchudzania warto sięgnąć po Big-Active Slim Plus, która ograniczy wchłanianie węglowodanów i pozytywnie wpłynie na spalanie. Po zakończeniu redukcji zalecany jest wariant Anti Yoyo, który dzięki morwie białej i ekstraktowi z opuncji figowej, pomaga w stabilizacji i utrzymaniu wagi podczas wychodzenia z diety. Przypominam o zalecanym spożyciu 3 filiżanek dziennie dla uzyskania najlepszego efektu. Służę pomocą w przypadku wątpliwości.

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Truskaweczka90

Herbatka jest dobrym sposobem, by choć trochę wspomóc problemy z wagą. Ale należy pić takzwane herbaty funkcjonalne, ja piję serir Big-Active o ktorej widze tu różne wzmianki i przyznam że spektakularnych efektów nie ma, ale powoli, powoli waga spada. Wiadomo że nie od samej herbaty, oprócz tego racjonalne systematyczne jedzenie, spacery i udaje się jak do tej pory beż dużych wyrzeczeń. I wolle to niż wpychać w siebie chemie znaczy tabletki .

----------


## oremus

Dzięki za konkretny, będę jej szukał. Nie wiem czy ktoś już pytał, ale gdzie powinienem szukać herbat Big-Active? Proszę się nie dziwić moim pytaniem, nigdy wcześniej nie miałem z nimi po prostu do czynienia  :Smile:

----------


## OE_Big-Active

oremus, herbaty funkcjonalne Big-Active zakupisz w sklepach spożywczych, zielarskich oraz aptekach. Jeżeli interesuje Cię zakup online, zapraszam do skorzystania z możliwości zakupu w Sklepie online na naszej stronie internetowej.
Zachęcam do zadawania pytań.

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Kaśka852

Ostatnio często spotykam się z tymi herbatami funkcjonalnymi big-active. Jeżeli chodzi o odchudzanie to pewnym jest, że sama herbata nie pomoże, tylko ruch + zdrowsze odżywianie i wtedy można dorzucić herbatę. Mnie natomiast zastanawia, jak to się ma do oczyszczenia organizmu z toksyn. Czy faktycznie działa?

----------


## zarzecki

A ja tak się zastanawiam czy Active Burn byłoby dobre na początek? Chcę pozbyć się kilku kilogramów i zastanawiam się nad połączeniem treningów z systematycznym piciem herbat Big-Active.

----------


## OE_Big-Active

Kaśka852, jeżeli zależy Ci na detoksykacji i pozbyciu nadmiaru wody, polecam  herbatę funkcjonalną Big-Active 4xSuperSlim, która ma optymalny skład, by skutecznie wspierać procesy oczyszczania i trawienia. Zachęcam do jej wypróbowania - będą efekty.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## OE_Big-Active

zarzecki, herbata funkcjonalna Big-Active Active Burn z guaraną, morszczynem, pu-erh, l-karnityną i kwiatem hibiskusa, nie tylko podkręca spalanie, ale dostarcza również organizmowi pozytywnej energii, bardzo ważnej podczas treningów. Jeżeli planujesz dużo ruchu, będzie to doskonały wybór.

Pozdrawiam, 
Online Ekspert Big-Active

----------


## Symphony325

pewnie ,ze gdzies tam pomagają . Kto powiedział ,ze nie pomaga . Ale podstawa to : ruszać się ( zresztą ruch to zdrowie  :Wink: ) odpowiednio dobrana dieta . warto też skorzystać jak macie mozliwość z trenera personalnego . ja skorzystałam , była / jest pani Katarzyna Gryko ( mieszkam w Białymstoku) i powiem Wam szczerze ,ze jest dla mnie tylko świetnym trenerem , który dobrał mi odpowiednio dietę sportową oraz plan treningowy , ale również świetnym motywatorem jakiego jeszcze nigdy nie miałam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja piję zieloną herbatę i czerwoną i chodzę na basen dwa razy w tygodniu. Co dziennie od godziny 6 rano robię cardio na rowerku. Następnie otwieram drzwi wejściowe i zabieram moje magiczne torebeczki z jedzonkiem na cały dzień. Takie jedzonko już od jakiegoś czasu zamawiam w cateringu z  dietbox-a - pysznie, zdrowo i kolorowo!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale od takiej herbatki nie schudniesz i nie wiem czy ona szkodzi. Ale jak ja mam problem związany z pracą jelit, czy jak chcę pozbyć się toksyn z organizmu to piję dicopeg 10g. Jest on wyrobem medycznym o osmotycznym działaniu przeczyszczającym, który w sposób naturalny reguluje pracę jelit

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie herbatki tylko wspomagają odchudzanie a nie działają odchudzająco. Ja bardzo często stosuję takie koktajle białkowe z alenergy.eu. Lubie takie rozwiązanie bo taki koktajl jest bardzo sycący i fakt faktem nie chcę się po nich jeść. W tym sklepie mają też różne smaki tych koktajli.

----------


## majcia24

Co do tych herbatek to szkodzić na pewno nie szkodzą choć jeśli chodzi o skuteczność to wątpię, że działają tak samo dobrze jak suplementy bo ja np. do mojej diety mam dołączony suplement Shape Up, który stworzony jest w oparciu o naturalne składniki i nie dość, że redukuje zmęczenie i wspiera detoksykację organizmu to dodatkowo wspomaga odchudzanie sprawdźcie sobie, bo warto!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Amfepramon Retard 75mg, tenuate retard 75mg, adipex 75mg, meridia 15



AMFEPRAMON RETARD 75mg / zamiennik tenuate retard

Jest to najsilniejszy środek na odchudzanie w walce z otyłością.Działa znacznie silniej i lepiej niż czeski Adipex Retard,zawiera potrójna dawkę Amfedronu substancji czynnej czyli 75mg. Amfepramon Retard są to tabletki we flakonie o przedłużonym uwalnianiu,w opakowaniu 60 tabletek, dwumiesięczna kuracja odchudzająca.

data ważności:2023

60szt 380zł



Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com



Whatsapp nas: +447479332740




MERIDIA 15 FORTE / blistry 

Skuteczność działania preparatu Meridia opiera się na zapewnieniu organizmu poczucia sytości bez przyjmowania pokarmów. Osoby stosujące Meridię notowały spadek wagi nawet do 20 kg w ciągu miesiąca

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: sibutramina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 170zł

90szt 390zł



ADIPEX 75 LONG / blistry

Adipex LONG 75mg tłumi odczucie głodu i ułatwia w ten sposób ograniczenie jedzenia, a tym samym likwiduje zwiększone odkładanie tłuszczu.

Dzięki spowolnionemu uwalnianiu substancji czynnej osiąga się przedłużone, trwające najmniej 10 godzin, tłumienie apetytu.

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: fentermina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 190zł

90szt 410zł





ADIPEX RS 75mg

Jest dostępny w postaci tabletek o najmocniejszej dawce substancji czynnej zawierającej 75mg,która jest stopniowo uwalniana do organizmu. Działanie leku polega na hamowaniu nadmiernego apetytu,powoduje nieprzerwany efekt, który tłumi uczucie głodu, podwójna moc działania gwarantuje niesamowite efekty spadku wagi.

producent: Abbott Laboratories USA
substancja czynna: fentermina
data ważnosci: 05/2023
30szt 160zł

90szt 250zł



PHENTERMINE 37,5mg/ zamiennik Adipex Retard

Maksymalnie powstrzymuje apetyt, przyspiesza metabolizm i podwyższa poziom energii.

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 11/2023

30szt 140zł

90szt 270zł




SIBUTRAMINE 20 mg/ zamiennik Meridia

Chlorowodorek sibutraminy to substancja czynna o silnym działaniu przyśpieszającym przemianę materii oraz zwiększającym redukcję tkanki tłuszczowej,zwiększa wydatek energetyczny organizmu i przyspiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, zmniejsza ryzyko wystąpienia efektu jo-jo

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 02/2023

30szt. 140zł

90szt 280zł



SIBUTRIL 15mg /blistry
Substancją czynną leku jest sybutramina. Działanie leku polega na zwiększaniu poposiłkowego uczucia sytości oraz zwiększaniu wydatku energetycznego, prawdopodobnie w wyniku wzmożonej termogenezy co powoduje utratę wagi.
data ważności: 03/2022

30szt 170zł  promocja 150zł

90szt 280zł  promocja 250zł



SIBUTRAMIN 20 mg

Zwiększa tempo przemiany materii, powoduje ubytek masy ciała, zmniejsza ilość przyjmowanych kalorii oraz apetyt, powoduje zmniejszenie uczucia głodu, nasila poposiłkowe uczucie sytości.

Producent: SWISS,

Pochodzenie: Kanada

data ważności: 02/2023

100szt 260zł  promocja 190zł



PHEN375

Distribution Center USA

Phen375 to jeden z unikalnych preparatów na odchudzanie na całym świecie. Produkt oryginalny, produkowany jest w Ameryce, w laboratorium zatwierdzonym przez amerykańską agencję ds. Żywności i Leków .Zażywając będziesz spożywać mniej kalorii i schudniesz szybko i bezpiecznie.

30szt 180zł

90szt 400zł

Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp nas: +447479332740

----------

